

The man who lives without food - w1ntermute
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/active/10032594/The-man-who-lives-without-food.html

======
jljljl
Rhinehart himself states my concerns with his project:

 _“I am no biologist though,” he admits, “and can’t isolate the placebo effect
in a sample size of one.”_

Which is why I am glad to hear the following:

 _Rhinehart plans to raise money on the Kickstarter platform – a popular
method of crowd-sourcing investment for entrepreneurial schemes. Next will be
a large-scale controlled trial that’s been greenlit by an ethics board._

Soylent is an interesting product that has received a lot of hype. I look
forward to seeing the results of a well designed large-scale trial.

